

Watch_Dogs torrent secretly installing a Bitcoin miner on thousands of computers - danso
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=825079

======
jarnix
Well, that's ironic: hacking a game about hacking and getting hacked.

~~~
mischanix
Air quote "hacking" but yes.

I've commented on this in the past, but I saw a bitcoin miner in a supposed
SimCity torrent over a year ago, so this is nothing new.

------
tkmcc
Some very well known cracking/warez groups will add whatever you want to their
0-day releases if you pay them enough.

However, I wonder why the perpetrators used "winlogin.exe" as the malware
executable file name instead of "winlogon.exe". If I remember correctly,
Windows prevents you from killing any file named "winlogon.exe" from the Task
Manager. Maybe to help prevent detection by heuristic anti-malware engines?

------
javindo
There's no honour among thieves.

------
smtddr
Comment Thirteen[1] is an interesting concept. "Mine 2 Play". What if the new
micropayments for stuff online is with bitcoin-mining? You can my music tracks
for $1 of mining on your computer? Sure it's actually more expensive for 85%
of people to mine $1 on your PC than just pay for it... but it __feels__ free.
Especially for kids who can mine on home/school computers a lot easier than
asking parents for money.

1\.
[http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=113371411&postcou...](http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=113371411&postcount=13)

------
morbius
Don't ever download warez.

FLACs and movies, fine. Go nuts. But never, EVER, EVER try your luck with
cracked software.

It's not worth it.

~~~
mlambir
I'd say the same about closed source software...

